# PERIPHERY - FINALLY! WE HAVE A SINGER! NEW SONG AND MORE SHIRTS!!



## bulb (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey dudes and dudettes!
We got the best early Chrismachanukwanzaa present ever!!

We finally found a singer!!
His name is Chris Barretto and his vocal chord talents make us all strangely moist and happy where the pampers is!
We saw him perform with his band "Lamps Burning" when we shared the stage at our last show on our last tour at Dingbatz in Clifton NJ and he just blew us away so we asked him to audition!

We are so excited about this for many obvious reasons because now we can play shows as a full lineup again and we can finally start working on our full length, which if all goes well should be out by spring 2009!! Orbo is going to track LIVE DRUMS for the album with Mark Lewis in early January, and we will actually be going to Casey's to record vocals!

Anyways we have a new version of Light uploaded with Chris's vocals so that you can hear him in action, and we are so excited about writing the vocals for the rest of the album now that we have him onboard!

Also in other news we have just stocked up on shirts in both designs, so order away and wear them to shows, word on the street is that members of the opposite sex will find you unbearably attractive and probably try to make raep to you, but thanks to the superhuman strength the shirt will also offer you, you will easily be able to fend off any foes/unwanted sex partners!

Anyways you can check the song out here on myspace:
MySpace.com - PERIPHERY - WE HAVE A SINGER!! NEW SONG!! SHIRTS!! - BETHESDA, Maryland - Metal / Experimental / Rock - www.myspace.com/periphery (the first song on the player)
or on soundclick at
SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes!

I hope you guys enjoy it because we are all really excited and relieved that the search is finally over!

Yay!


----------



## _detox (Dec 5, 2008)

Man, am I a nerd for you guys or what? I just called like three of my friends to express my happiness.

He sounds a LOT like Casey, although there were a few notes when he was singing something about light that seemed near the edge of his range. And the screaming sounds a wee bit rough.

But I'm SO happy for you guys, fo realz. This day marks the first day of the Periphery dynasty over the music industry.


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations on finally finding a new singer!

Just checked out the Soundclick... personally, I prefer Casey as he seemed to really go for it whereas the new guy seems more restrained, but it's not like I have a whole lot to go by either way Definitely in a similar vein to Casey, though, so hopefully that means the album won't take too long. Once again, congratulations!


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Dec 5, 2008)

The vocals kick ass man, you definitely have the right guy for the job. His vocals pull the song together really well and his ability to sing a cohesive melody over your heavy rhythm sounds awesome.

Also the beat boxing is very nice lol.


----------



## budda (Dec 5, 2008)

YAY NEW SINGER DAY! 

i need a periphery T-shirt still.. and an ss.org shirt.. 

after a listen, those screams do sound a bit off. the singing is ace! is that his best screaming ability, misha?


----------



## bulb (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks a lot guys! though im not hearing what you guys are hearing with the scream, its perfect to my ears at least, his scream is EXACTLY what i was looking for!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome. Congratulations. His melodies definitely remind me of Casey. Agreed on the screaming sounding a little on the "whisper-scream" side, but overall he's pretty awesome. Nice singing... screaming might sound a little better if the vocals were a little lower in the mix so it blended a bit more with the music, but you probably just had them raised up to show off his skeelz for this track

oh, and lolz @ the end after the song.


----------



## right_to_rage (Dec 5, 2008)

Christ, Light is a new song all together. Got it to hand it to you guys, you found a worthy replacement for Casey. Fuck yeah, 2009 I want to see you guys in Canada, preferably Toronto or Ottawa. That beat box is funny, it makes me lol for reels

Edit: Definately more serious sounding than Casey, but lyrically i really enjoyed Casey's references to Occult and like dark shit of such subject matter. What's this dudes angle generally? Is he gonna be writing all new vocal lines/lyrics or are you going to reuse the parts from Inertia/Icarus lives? I just heard the Mp3 version and it sounds fucking great.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 5, 2008)

This totally made my day, I have been forcing your music onto everyone that enters my car and most people are like "" after they hear Insomnia and Inertia.

New singer sounds great too, dunno if I like him or Casey more. Took me a second to get used to it because I've been listening to your old stuff a lot in the past few days.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 5, 2008)

that'th thuper bulbo! congrats


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 5, 2008)

FUCK YES.

Absolultely KILLER news. The newbie sounds fucking brilliant, I am fucking STOKED for the full length now. Bulb. I want to see you guys in the UK by the end of 2009. If you're not, I'll come down there and cut you!!!


----------



## Naren (Dec 5, 2008)

DDDorian said:


> Congratulations on finally finding a new singer!
> 
> Just checked out the Soundclick... personally, I prefer Casey as he seemed to really go for it whereas the new guy seems more restrained, but it's not like I have a whole lot to go by either way Definitely in a similar vein to Casey, though, so hopefully that means the album won't take too long. Once again, congratulations!



Pretty much my same opinion. His clean vocals are pretty good, but his screaming does seem really restrained and needs more "Oomph!" More POWAAAAAH!! It sounds like he has more range than Jake, but not as much as Casey. I really liked both Casey's and Jake's growls, but this dude needs to bring it up a notch, in my opinion. I agree that his clean vocals are in the same vein as casey, which is a really good thing to me.

I'm happy you guys finally found your singer. It sucks when you're missing a band member and the singer is one of the guys who really helps define a band's sound.

Can't wait to hear his vocals on other songs.


----------



## Dan (Dec 5, 2008)

bulb said:


> word on the street is that members of the opposite sex will find you unbearably attractive and probably try to make raep to you, but thanks to the superhuman strength the shirt will also offer you, you will easily be able to fend off any foes/unwanted sex partners!



i can vouch for this! first time i wore my Periphery shirt out pretty girl came up and started to flirt because i knew periphery!

also they have magical healing powers, i had a cigarette burn on the bottom of it after some tool stubbed one out on it ¬.¬ but after it went in the was the whole completely dissapeared!!

also good work man on the singer! Sounding freaking awesome


----------



## Piledriver (Dec 5, 2008)

brilliant.
really looking forward for the album.
and we need an Icarus version with this new guy!


----------



## Nats (Dec 5, 2008)

lamps burning? they from hoboken or jersey city or something? i think i've seen them. congrats, he fits well


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 5, 2008)

sounds like he&#180;s just what you guys were looking for! he&#180;s got the same stuff going on as Casey did, and it fits the music nicely!

i just wish he would sing "harder" (as in louder, not more growly) on some parts though, to really convey the energy of the song...

also, i&#180;m hoping you&#180;ll work on his vocal lines with him, to make sure it all works perfectly with the music. singers have a way of totally missing certain vibes and moments in the music  (saying this as a precaution, not because of the clip btw )

overall, i&#180;d love to hear the same recording, but having him giving more, and pushing harder some day.

i really wish i could get my wishes of a huge-sounding melodic metal band fulfilled some day... but nooo, norway has to be all repressed and gay about the whole thing! 

epic win, misha, congratulations!


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Dec 5, 2008)

i am not gonna compare him to Casey, because....basically it has nothing to say...Casey is out, and Chriss (?) is in 

I think he sounds great...there is something original about his voice...just like Elliot.
But with this guy i cant quite put my finger on it, but i think what got me thinking that was his screaming (not growling..) ...it sounds kinda ..eehmm..like he is hurting or something...in a way...like he is giving everything to just reach that fucking note! And thats a thing you rarely come by theese days! Respect!

I have to admit...its verry weird hearing Light with vocals...that because ive heard it SO many times as an instrumental, and when its beeing my favourite periphery track its hard getting used to, but...it probably wont take long before i wouldnt have it any other way than how it is right now WITH the vocals! 

Anyways...im really glad you guys found your man for the job! I can tell he fits the band really well! 

Looking forward to hear more!



oh...rerecord Icarus Lives  I so wanna hear that with your new mix dude! and hopefully with a beatbox part too  haha


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 5, 2008)

There was absolutely nothing I didn't like about that dude. Congratufuckinglations, you've just found my ideal vocalist haha.

FWIW, i didn't think the screams were off or anything, least not for a trial track. Keep the beatboxing in for the album, i fuckin dare you.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 5, 2008)

totally worth the wait
awesome stuff


----------



## Espaul (Dec 5, 2008)

His scream is totally awsome! He should scream a bit more 

Is this him MySpace.com - CRB! - New York, New York - Rock / Jazz / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/chrisbarretto ?


----------



## Kakaka (Dec 5, 2008)

Very cool! Great contender for the best musical happening of the year!


----------



## errnestoo (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, fucking PERFECT man! Light's my favorite track by you guys, and now its even MORE AWESOME! I'd just take the vox down a touch, i love the guitars in that song waaaay too much to have them that far behind the vox


----------



## Kronpox (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds great  I think I prefer him over both Jake and Casey.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 5, 2008)

ending of that song pwns haha


----------



## CrashRG (Dec 5, 2008)

very, very nice. congrats on finally getting a singer!


----------



## ICX357 (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so happy right now, greatest present ever! I got all excited when I saw the thread title.


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2008)

His vocals are very fitting.


----------



## bulb (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah awesome! Im very happy that you guys are diggin him!

Espaul yes thats him!

errnestoo:yeah the vocals are just the slightest bit loud, but thats just because we wanted to show him off, it will be slightly lower in the actual mix, but the vocals will still be slightly louder than the other instruments in the final mix.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds damn good 

and  at the end of the track


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 5, 2008)

bringing the vocals down would be a good choise, yeah. i like the vocals to be just loud enough to make out the words and stuff, without detracting from the instrumental.

also, are you mixing wth the M-audio monitors? just a heads up if you are: m-audio monitors tend to be too bright, and lack some low-end. always do a second mixing pass with your headset that you were using before, as that sounds like it might be the opposite (judging from your mixes over time)

i did the same thing, see, mixing songs through my buddy&#180;s m-audio monitors, only to find out they were boomy and dark as fuck


----------



## Codyyy (Dec 5, 2008)

I love it. TBH, I thought you guys might ending up picking someone and secretly missing Casey forever, but I doubt this will be the case. I love his melodies, and I think his scream is superior to Casey's.


----------



## SymmetricScars (Dec 5, 2008)

Sick!

And I just bought a shirt


----------



## TonalArchitect (Dec 5, 2008)

Excellent! I know how you've been looking for a long while. 

Cheers, man! I hope it works out.


----------



## bulb (Dec 5, 2008)

aw thanks it was definitely worth the wait!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 5, 2008)

errnestoo said:


> Wow, fucking PERFECT man! Light's my favorite track by you guys, and now its even MORE AWESOME! I'd just take the vox down a touch, i love the guitars in that song waaaay too much to have them that far behind the vox



Yeah I'm hoping the music doesn't end up being buried. It'd be nice to be able to make out everything with as much as there is usually going on.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 5, 2008)

Just awesome


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 5, 2008)

Espaul said:


> His scream is totally awsome! He should scream a bit more
> 
> Is this him MySpace.com - CRB! - New York, New York - Rock / Jazz / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/chrisbarretto ?



his screaming on that firefight track does sound more aggressive


----------



## furrevig (Dec 5, 2008)

lol. everyone said the same thing about casey at first too.

he has some weak spots this that and the other.

i think everyone will realize hes perfect for you guys.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool, I think he sounds great.
Congrats!
I like the song too (I hadn't heard this one before)
now get booked up here in Boston so we can see you live already


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats on getting a new singer!


----------



## bulb (Dec 5, 2008)

furrevig said:


> lol. everyone said the same thing about casey at first too.
> 
> he has some weak spots this that and the other.
> 
> i think everyone will realize hes perfect for you guys.



haha its so funny because its so true, at first a lot of people were unsure about casey's singing and scream, and now a lot of those people hold it as the standard, im sure given sometime and a few more listens those people will understand why we think chris is perfect for us!


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats. I think this dude's a great fit. I cant find any faults like the others.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 5, 2008)

Misha, do any of you have the lyrics for it typed out and saved? any chance of posting them?


----------



## bulb (Dec 5, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Misha, do any of you have the lyrics for it typed out and saved? any chance of posting them?



no but i do have this
MySpace.com - The Djentlemen - WASHINGTON, Washington DC - www.myspace.com/thedjentlemen


----------



## abyss258 (Dec 5, 2008)

bulb said:


> no but i do have this
> MySpace.com - The Djentlemen - WASHINGTON, Washington DC - www.myspace.com/thedjentlemen



Woah, I like his growls a lot more in that Super Saiyan song. And fuckign congrats! The second I saw the thread name I was like, "SHIT NO WAY YEAAAAH"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the new singer better than the old one


----------



## MerlinTKD (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, fucking great. Always amazed by the quality of musicians you gather 'round you - not surprised though, as bad a fucker as you are! 

Light is my favorite Bulb/Periphery song too, Kal, so I was a bit leery... but I love it! Fantastic all around!


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah bulb, it sounds like he is holding out on power-screaming on "light".

if what the guys say is true of his screams on his own page in that they're more aggressive and balls-out (you can tell when someone's holding back on a scream and when they're just going for it, usually) then he will be amazing!

come play canada


----------



## WillingWell (Dec 6, 2008)

Screams remind me of Tommy from BTBAM. Growly, but still clear if that makes sense. I'm diggin it, he's like a good balance between your original two singers.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 6, 2008)

bulb said:


> no but i do have this
> MySpace.com - The Djentlemen - WASHINGTON, Washington DC - www.myspace.com/thedjentlemen



I like that! 





"Vegeta whats his powerlevel?"

"Its....OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!"


had to say it


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 6, 2008)

bulb said:


> no but i do have this
> MySpace.com - The Djentlemen - WASHINGTON, Washington DC - www.myspace.com/thedjentlemen



Awesome... definitely heavy as fuck there


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 6, 2008)

bulb said:


> no but i do have this
> MySpace.com - The Djentlemen - WASHINGTON, Washington DC - www.myspace.com/thedjentlemen



That was awesome


----------



## oompa (Dec 6, 2008)

good for you bulb!  he fits like a weewee in jimmyhat as we say over here.

sounds great!

lol im so weak for when vocals break out in major after being minor for a while. great towards the end when the guitar does it first at about 4:50, then the vocals at about 5:00 into Light.

makes me audially horny


----------



## cataclysm_child (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow, just wow. This is definitely on the same level as Casey, maybe even better!
Approved! Now release that cd of yours damnit!


----------



## Zak1233 (Dec 6, 2008)

YAY! 
CD time!!!!!


----------



## Fred (Dec 6, 2008)

Sweet holy fuck. Awesome. Light's my absolute favourite song, and whilst I normally find it pretty hard to get along with singing like that in metal, absolutely no problems here! Serious congrats, now release a Christmas record.


----------



## B36arin (Dec 6, 2008)

Holy shit, that The Djentleman shit is awesome! Sick guitar tone!

He sounds like a brilliant vocalist, congratulations! Come to Sweden!


----------



## Tallman (Dec 6, 2008)

OH GOD LIGHT IS NOW STUCK IN MY HEAD. 

This guy is awesome. Seriously, if he can write vocal parts to that quality all the time.... wow.


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 6, 2008)

Fucking excellent!!!  Ive been hoping you guys would find a singer like that, scream is perfect. Cant wait for the full album!!!


----------



## SamSam (Dec 6, 2008)

YESS!

Got my T shirt a few weeks ago and a few people here in Gibraltar have asked a about it, a quick spin of Icarus' Lives usually sorts them out 


hope all goes well guys!


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 6, 2008)

bulb said:


> no but i do have this
> MySpace.com - The Djentlemen - WASHINGTON, Washington DC - www.myspace.com/thedjentlemen



Holy shit. 

ps ordered 2 shirts. bring on the ep guys


----------



## PeteyG (Dec 6, 2008)

Not really something that I imagine many people other than fans of good British comedy will get but










The idea that Jeff Murdoch from Coupling would be the vocalist of Periphery is the single most amazing thing ever.

For anyone who doesn't understand what I'm on about,


----------



## Ruins (Dec 6, 2008)

bulb said:


> no but i do have this
> MySpace.com - The Djentlemen - WASHINGTON, Washington DC - www.myspace.com/thedjentlemen


DAMN usually i hate this vocals but this is just WOW WOW FUCKING WOW


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 6, 2008)

Had light in my head all day!!!


----------



## thedonutman (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## DaveCarter (Dec 6, 2008)

PeteyG said:


> Not really something that I imagine many people other than fans of good British comedy will get but
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL yes!!! Make it happen!!! 

"Im sorry, I was expecting Shadime..."


----------



## -Nolly- (Dec 6, 2008)

chavhunter said:


> "Im sorry, I was expecting Shadime..."



This man knows.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2008)

bulb said:


> haha its so funny because its so true, at first a lot of people were unsure about casey's singing and scream, and now a lot of those people hold it as the standard, im sure given sometime and a few more listens those people will understand why we think chris is perfect for us!



Yeah it's funny because at first I was not sure if I liked Casey's voice and then after a few listens I loved it!  This dude sounds perfect, please don't let him go Misha!  I look forward to hearing more with his vocals included, sounds like you guys have landed the perfect voice for your music and I love it!


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2008)

see, super saiyan has the proper vocals


----------



## Bobo (Dec 6, 2008)

Here's my short but sweet approval  And  And one more


----------



## Slayer89 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sounds amazing. Casey was great, but I really like this guy better so far. Can't wait to hear more.

Oh, btw, my girlfriend loves "I Lost My Lunch In My Pants" and thinks you are quite the vocalist yourself.


----------



## Luan (Dec 7, 2008)

great!!
periphery rules
if I could see them live...


----------



## nine squares (Dec 7, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> m-audio monitors tend to be too bright, and lack some low-end.




Is that so? Cool that you have tried them all mixmeister.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 7, 2008)

Hes absolutely amazing man!


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sounds incredible! Can't wait to hear the album, I'm sure he'll give 1900000&#37; when it comes time to do the real thing.


----------



## nine squares (Dec 7, 2008)

Forgot the main topic, he´s incredible and I cant wait to hear the rest of the songs now with him being onboard!


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 7, 2008)

Also, you could release this right now, and I would buy all of them.


All of them.

If you ever come to Ontario, please let us play some shows with you


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 7, 2008)

Completely perfect!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 7, 2008)

nine squares said:


> Is that so? Cool that you have tried them all mixmeister.



haha, good point, but having seen the pic of the ones he&#180;s using, they&#180;re either the very same, or the model above the ones i&#180;ve used, and as far as i know, that whole series have similar voicings.

and i know i sound like a dick, trying to tell people what is what, it&#180;s just that i&#180;m super-hyper-lusting to help, and my ADD impulsiveness makes me just go off on tangents like that, with "advice" that may or may not be helpful.

it&#180;s really the kind of advice i would love to get from others too, see 

and when i say that the monitors are dark etc, i&#180;m not saying anything is wrong about bulb&#180;s mixes, because they have this weird tendency to sound like the peak of human perfection, i&#180;m just giving out a little warning of the dangers that COULD come with bright monitors 



bulb said:


> no but i do have this
> MySpace.com - The Djentlemen - WASHINGTON, Washington DC - www.myspace.com/thedjentlemen



WHOA...

WHOA, WHOA, WHOA!!!

HOLD IT!

i remember hearing that clip, the TIL8 test clip thingy, and pissing orange juice and pineapples from my toenails, just from the pure awesomeness of it, and now you&#180;re bringing it back up AND giving it vocals!?

man, i love you EVEN MOAR now, and that&#180;s alot! 

you really need to dust off the TIL8, man, that thing sounds like monstrous perfection!


----------



## bulb (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks a lot guys!!

MF:no i dont mix on them, and yes i noticed they had little bass and lots of high end when i got them


----------



## Harry (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't wait to hear more stuff


----------



## Coryd (Dec 8, 2008)

Awesome news Bulb!! I can say that this new singer sounds amazing! There is not one thing about his style that i didn't like.

Congrats! Looking forward to the full length!!!


----------



## AborteD (Dec 8, 2008)

Great singer !

The song is on my profile player 8-D


----------



## noodleplugerine (Dec 8, 2008)

FOR FUCKS SAKE. It's still in my head.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2008)

The opening vocal line and melody are unforgettable.


----------



## bulb (Dec 8, 2008)

Randy said:


> The opening vocal line and melody are unforgettable.



ah sweet!
tom actually wrote most of the vocal lines including that first bit, he has a real knack for it, and chris is cool with singing whatever so long as it's the best thing we can collectively come up with, so it works well!


----------



## gaunten (Dec 9, 2008)

I think he sounds like a great sínger overall!!! (although, that type of clean singing doesn't apply to me at all, that's why I listen more to bulb than periphery) the screams are really nice


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 9, 2008)

bulb said:


> thanks a lot guys!!
> 
> MF:no i dont mix on them, and yes i noticed they had little bass and lots of high end when i got them



thanks for not getting all pissed off at my naggyness, i just nitpick because there´s nothing else to critique... the musical compositions are always fucking FLAWLESS with you 

*cough*TIL8*cough*


----------



## fallenz3ro (Dec 13, 2008)

I like the singer a lot. The only part i didn't like too much about light, was when he said the word "light", and was pushing his range. But otherwise, he was really good.

Is zyglrox going to stay instrumental by the way?


----------



## errnestoo (Dec 13, 2008)

fallenz3ro said:


> I like the singer a lot. The only part i didn't like too much about light, was when he said the word "light", and was pushing his range. But otherwise, he was really good.
> 
> Is zyglrox going to stay instrumental by the way?



Thats actually my favorite part, its pushing his range and you can hear it...definitely gets me pumped when im on my way to work in midtown walking through subway cars and on rainy streets at 9AM. I really love this track, now just do All New Materials, Totlamad, and Zyglrox and ill pay 50 bucks for it!


----------



## bulb (Dec 24, 2008)

errnestoo said:


> Thats actually my favorite part, its pushing his range and you can hear it...definitely gets me pumped when im on my way to work in midtown walking through subway cars and on rainy streets at 9AM. I really love this track, now just do All New Materials, Totlamad, and Zyglrox and ill pay 50 bucks for it!



well the good news is that all of those tracks will be on the album...with vocals!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey man, are you guys sending the shirts out yourselves or do you have a distro taking care of it? I don't wanna order one and wait for your ass to get back from SoHem to get it


----------



## skinhead (Dec 24, 2008)

I like his style, very nice clean singing


----------



## renzoip (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey Bulb!! 

Awesome song, I'm happy for you and your band. The new singer is great! I hope my band finds one soon too. You guys need to come down and play shows in South Florida, I'm a big Periphery fan! 

Keep up the good work and Happy Holidays!


----------



## _detox (Dec 24, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Hey man, are you guys sending the shirts out yourselves or do you have a distro taking care of it? I don't wanna order one and wait for your ass to get back from SoHem to get it



If it's the same way it was with the last shirts, Orbinator was sending them out. He was pretty damn quick about it too.


----------



## toolsound (Dec 24, 2008)

Dang...I wish brought some headphones to work. I can't wait to hear this. Congrats on the new singer! I can't wait to hear the full length album--I guarantee it will not leave my car's stereo...EHV-ER.


----------



## WillingWell (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah.. I got my shirt literally a day after I ordered. Orbo is a quick mofo.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2008)

Of course mediums are sold out


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 24, 2008)

Thread summary

Bulb, 1st post Liek Nu S0ngz wif singzing in dem!
SS.org, 1st page He R'nt C4sey WTF!?
Bulb, 2-3 Page Nuh uh listN, he r good
SS.org, page 6-after Teh Nu guyz is RoX!

I personally like his scream. I dont think periphery really needs the visceral, laceration, bowel-bursting growls, especially if the music is going to focus on clean melodious lines. But he has a nice throaty bellow (at the end of light) that is very soothing.....  just kidding  Now you just need to tour again! 




And what did you think of This time its war? I've known allan from the LOG boards for a little while.


----------



## Emperoff (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy fuck, I've got nothing but good news this Christmas! Fuck Yeah!!!


----------



## bulb (Dec 25, 2008)

newamerikangospel said:


> Thread summary
> 
> Bulb, 1st post Liek Nu S0ngz wif singzing in dem!
> SS.org, 1st page He R'nt C4sey WTF!?
> ...



haha troof, i think the biggest hurdle is just getting used to the new guy honestly, and this should be the last time!
even with casey at first people were a bit iffy, and that was compared to jake who was clearly inferior in every way, but after 6 months or so it was like casey was untouchable or something, and he had only done 2.5 songs! So i hope for a similar thing to unfold with chris, because i feel that him and Casey are of the same caliber, but dare i say i think Chris's voice sounds more appropriate, and he is more versatile too!

This Time Its War apart from being one of the few actually amazing bands in my area are also just some of my favorite people to hang out with, Slan (Alan) is the fuckin' man!


----------



## Scootman1911 (Dec 25, 2008)

The ending of Light is so epic


----------



## Hoj0 (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy effin bajeezus muffins! I just found me an amazing band to listen to!

Greetings from the cold North to Bulb!


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 5, 2009)

Just gave The Walk a listen.

Wow. This is one of the COOLEST songs I have heard in my life. Amazing work, guys. Truly.

I actually really like the new vocalist's singing. Not a big fan of his screams though. Which is kinda backwards for me. 

Either way, really, really cool stuff.


----------



## Drow Swordsman (Feb 3, 2009)

Where are the Icarus Lives and Inertia recordings with Casey's vocals?!

My Icarus Lives got corrupted awhile ago somehow, and I think it is a CRIME against humanity that there is nowhere that these songs are available for download.

Could anyone email the Icarus Lives with Casey's vocals to me???


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Feb 3, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Just gave The Walk a listen.
> 
> Wow. This is one of the COOLEST songs I have heard in my life. Amazing work, guys. Truly.
> 
> ...



The Walk rules... that song and the juggernaut songs Icarus Lives, Fuf, and Inertia are probably my favorites. Not Enough Mana too. good stuff


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 4, 2009)

NTL despite the fact its technically not periph is the best.


----------



## B36arin (Feb 4, 2009)

Fuf is awesome, we need a new version of that song with vox and Axe!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 4, 2009)

bulb said:


> well the good news is that all of those tracks will be on the album...with vocals!!



any dates set of release? or a rough estimation?


----------



## lobee (Mar 25, 2009)

difo said:


> If you think Periphery's new singer is good, you should check this out. This guy sang over some Periphery songs and uploaded it to MySpace. Now this dude is REAL GOOD. His style and voice fits Periphery. Check out myspace.com/mikesoloaz. I think you will all enjoy!!!



Welcome to the forum Mike!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 26, 2009)

lobee said:


> Welcome to the forum Mike!



About to say the same thing when I saw your post. 

In all honesty, I like that Mike guy's pretty good, but not as much as I like their current singer.

Anyway, obligatory PERIPHERY RULES!


----------



## bulb (Apr 3, 2009)

difo said:


> Both singers are great. I honestly likes Mikes patterns better. I think it flows more with the songs and makes the Guitars and over all songs much heavier. But everyone has their own taste in what they like. But Chris Barreto is good.



thats all well and good, but chris has been our singer for a little while now, and honestly fits in so perfectly with our vision for the band, both musically and personality wise, so he is our guy, plain and simpoo!

to add to that, i dont know if you are mike or if you know him or something, but now that auditions are over maybe you could tell him he can take that page down, we already have enough versions of the songs as is, and we dont need anymore to add to the confusion haha! i messaged him, but he ignored my request, maybe you can pass the message along for me, thanks!


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't like those "Mike's versions", to be honest. Sound too numetal-ish for my taste.

But I also liked Casey more than the actual singer anyway. He had a very unique voice. But I'm more than happy with the new singer, I was really afraid that a new singer could change the band so much like for instance Killswitch Engage did (same style, no fair comparison), but Chris has a really nice voice and seems to fit very well in the band, which is what really counts 

I'd like to see you guys in Spain at some point.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 3, 2009)

I liked Casey


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 6, 2009)

I just ordered a shirt ^_^


----------

